# Mount Snow Gladeiator  4/3/2010



## drjeff (Apr 5, 2010)

I'll add to this thread in the coming days as I sort through the almost 400 pictures I took!

But here goes on an absolutely perfect day at Mount Snow!






The Tiki Bar heading up - just a slight underestimate on the amount of beer needed as that barrel lasted about 20 minutes - fortunately a snowmobile was dispatched to the base for more beer!  :beer:





The Ripper!





Mountsnowfish being a nice MC and picking up some carnage from a competitor kid crash

The next few are of a kid from the Killington Mountain School who just ripped the course, and may have very well won the whole event (it was so loud at the awards ceremony that I didn't hear if he did or didn't)




















The 12 was warranted IMHO!





My kids favorite run here, the head of the snowcamp program at Mount Snow, Stevie, who finished 2nd in the "women who have had more than a couple of years of bumping experience" category 





The Tiki Bar soon after the "replenishment keg" arrived!


----------



## drjeff (Apr 6, 2010)

The overall results

http://www.mountsnow.com/images/gladiatorresults.pdf


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 6, 2010)

Sounds like you had a great time


----------



## Glenn (Apr 6, 2010)

Excellent pics Jeff! I didn't have my camera on me for skiing. My cargo shorts have pockets, but they weren't that secure. I do, however, have some good pics of the post race Brewfest. I'll try and get a few of those posted soon.


----------



## Newpylong (Apr 6, 2010)

All I know if you have to have balls to go over the headwall at speed. I always take the gentlemen's route to the sides, hah.

Do you think they will do it again next year?


----------



## drjeff (Apr 6, 2010)

Newpylong said:


> All I know if you have to have balls to go over the headwall at speed. I always take the gentlemen's route to the sides, hah.
> 
> Do you think they will do it again next year?



Based on Mountsnowfish's comments to the crowd, I think there's about a 99.9999% chance that the Gladeiator will be back next year on Ripcord!

Speed wise,  especially with that action sequence I put up of the kid from KMS, he was unreal!  Just look at how far downhill from the kicker he was during his spread    Most competitors for whom I shot full runs for (or atleast from where I could see them come over the head wall until they reached the finish line) were using up somewhere around 40-50 pictures, his run was 18 pictures!  His 48 out of 50 score was deserved!


----------



## jaywbigred (Apr 6, 2010)

The flips people pulled off were amazing, though from my vantage point, I couldn't tell if anyone held the landing together...


----------



## mtsnowfish (Apr 6, 2010)

Kid from KMS is Ben Smith.


----------

